#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  2-dance presents: Phase 2!

## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Hier een paar filmpjes van ons feest van afgelopen zaterdag:

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=669;MOVID=314

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=669;MOVID=318

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=669;MOVID=319

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=669;MOVID=317

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=669;MOVID=316

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=669;MOVID=315

http://dance.student.utwente.nl/~par...=669;MOVID=313

Ben benieuwd wat jullie ervan vinden?  :Smile: 

2-dance.com

----------


## PowerSound

Tja, was daar eigenlijk veel volk ? 
Vrij donker niet ? Het geluid was toch beter dan op die video hoop ik !
Spijtig genoeg zien we de macjes van Tom niet veel aanstaan.
Schone laser, hoeveel kost die ???

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## CyberNBD

Hiero nog wat filmpjes die ik gemaakt heb, was alleen in hoofdzaal:
Reden dat mijn macjes niet overal zichtbaar zijn op de filmpjes van jeroen is waarschijnlijk omdat er nog een zaal was, waar geen macjes hingen, maar wel gefilmd is  :Big Grin: 

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_2.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_3.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_4.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_5.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_6.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_7.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_8.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_9.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv.../2-dance_10.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv.../2-dance_11.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv.../2-dance_12.rm

http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv.../2-dance_13.rm

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Leuke filmpjes!

Totaal waren er ongeveer 400 mensen. Zat aardig vol!

De laser is gehuurd bij Laserforum in venlo en kostte ongeveer 450 euro op basis van zelf afhalen en bedienen.

2-dance.com

----------


## PowerSound

Humm, vid 6 van Tom, vond ge da zo'n schoon meiske ??
Is't u lief ofzo ? Dik geflasht ?
En Vid_10 van Tom, Amaai nog zo'n nen Dj die vind " rode lichtjes op ee mengtafel is mooi"...

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## CyberNBD

Hum, da meiske heb ik ni gefilmd ma die gast wat bij mij was.  En nee zo een misse was het ni eigenlijk <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Rooie lampjes vinden alle dj's toch mooi??? <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zulke dj's moet je de masterfader vastschroeven....

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Iko

Heej sorry maar hoe speel ik dit af? met real player lukt het niet... heb niet de goeie plug ins.. wat moet ik dan doen?

groeten Iko

----------


## PowerSound

Lekker nen comressor, RATIO 1/8 en lekker -10dB, kan er niets gebeuren... Alleen 't geluid lijkt dan nergens meer op.  :Frown: 

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## FiëstaLj

gewoon zo'n dateq HAK limiter ertussen...

dan stoppen ze ook vanzelf.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## storeman

Het feessie ziet er goed verzorgd uit een aan goeie muziek ontbreekt het ook niet, mijn complimenten.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

1 vraagje: Waarom zijn die 250's de gehele avond wit geweest?

Als het antwoord hetgeen is wat we al verwachten........dan geen reply nodig <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Kijk storeman heeft er tenminste een beetje kijk op!  :Wink:  Er werd echt SUPER gedraaid, die dj's hebben dan ook niet voor niets op Innercity en Awakenings gedraaid!  :Big Grin: 

2-dance.com

----------


## CyberNBD

De hele avond wit zijn die mekken zeker niet geweest, wel veel, met als reden de zichtbaarheid, was nogal licht in de zaal.  En technofeestje moet je er ook niet teveel carnavalstoestanden met kleurtjes van maken naar mijn zin...

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Technofeestjes doe ik wel regelmatig, en daar is het Uv, Donker Rood, eigenlijk alle donkere kleuren. Lekker gezellig !

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## CyberNBD

Yeps, UV gebruik ik ook veel op dat soort feesten, maar daar was het gewoon te licht voor in de zaal, was nog licht aan aan de zijkanten van de zaal, en barlicht, dat gaat de volgende keer uit.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Tsjah, Best lachuh die film's maar toch mis 1ntje. Een hele mooie <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> Zoeen die ongeveer hetzelfde is als die van de DJ :P


Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## CyberNBD

Mhz.... deze? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
http://cmdstud.khlim.be/~tvandenheuv...o/2-dance_1.rm

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Neu, die ander, je weet wel die ene met die rythem bounce effect <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

(...)

Ja dus <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## CyberNBD

Dit zijn echt alle filmpies die ik in .rm heb hoor...

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Ik heb hier ook nog een zooitje foto's(218) die nog niet op de site staan. Let wel een totaal van 19mb!!!

http://www.2-dance.2is.nl/constantphase2/phase2.zip

2-dance.com

----------


## EP Woody

Idd, Het ging mij om die Film Tom, Is toch wel lachuh die rooie ledjes.

Toch netjes gedaan, Hij is niet geel geworden <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Volgende keer een Nettere PA????? Of diezelfde PA, maar dan beter afgeregeld????


Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## PowerSound

Van welk toestel zijn die rooie ledjes ?

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## CyberNBD

Lampjes zin van een carvertje, eronder zat een dynacord amp.
Zoals het er nu naar uitziet volgende keer zelfde PA.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Dan mot je um zelf maar ff goed inregelen Tom <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

En zorgen dat de Dj's uit het rooie blijven. Zeg maar dat het geluid dan veel beter klink+is. Omdat als je rood draaid je moet stoppen, en als je moet stoppen heb je geen geluid. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Owja en een Com/Lim met een ratio van 2:1 (ipv 1:10 oid) werkt ook wel goed <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## CyberNBD

Als ze mij vragen om licht te doen ga ik niet met geluid liggen pielen, klaar <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

Wat stuurde die carver aan ?

die dynacord pa zal toch helemaal op die systeemamp hebben gezeten..

was die carver voor dj monitor ofzo ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Inderdaad, die rode ledjes behoren aan de Dj monitor toe.  :Wink: 

2-dance.com

----------


## FiëstaLj

dat zal lekker geklonken hebben dan....

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Rode ledjes is op die versterker een goed teken, pas als de allerbovenste geel/groene lampjes gaan oplichten gaat ie te hard. Viel dus mee!  :Wink: 

2-dance.com

----------

